# non battere chiodo



## betulina

Ciao,

Due amiche parlano di sesso e una le dice all'altra che lei si diverte e invece la sua amica "*si obbliga a non battere chiodo*".

Sarebbe si obbliga a "no comerse una rosca"? Es decir, no estar con ningún chico. Siempre le reprocha que no se acerca a los chicos cuando podría estar con quien quisiera.

¿Voy bien con "no comerse una rosca"? 

Grazie.


----------



## llenyador

Pues sí. Creo que las dos frases son equivalentes. Aunque hay que decir que ambas, tanto la italiana "non battere chiodo" como la española "no comerse una rosca" son expresiones que nacen de un punto masculino de la cuestión.
Saludos


----------



## CarolMamkny

llenyador said:


> Pues sí. Creo que las dos frases son equivalentes. Aunque hay que decir que ambas, tanto la italiana "non battere chiodo" como la española "no comerse una rosca" son expresiones que nacen de un punto masculino de la cuestión.
> Saludos


 
Umm.... siento ser un poco ignorante pero es que no entiendo ninguna de las dos expresiones ni en italiano ni en español. ¿Podrías dar otro equivalente? 

Gracias


----------



## irene.acler

Según el diccionario de WR:
*no comerse una rosca* loc. col. No tener éxito en algo,no lograr lo que se desea,especialmente si se trata de una conquista amorosa: _no se comió una rosca en el baile_.


----------



## CarolMamkny

irene.acler said:


> Según el diccionario de WR:
> *no comerse una rosca* loc. col. No tener éxito en algo,no lograr lo que se desea,especialmente si se trata de una conquista amorosa: _no se comió una rosca en el baile_.


 
¡oohhh! Gracias Irene sos un tesoro


----------



## betulina

Gracias a todos.  Gracias, Llenyador!

Exacto, en castellano es lo que dice Irene, no conseguir ligarse a nadie cuando sales, por ejemplo (y querías, claro, si no, no vale). En italiano, ¿quizás es dialectal, de Roma?


----------



## Silvia10975

Uhm... creo que no es dialectal, coloquial sí  Por lo menos yo la oigo y la uso.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, es como dice Silvia, es coloquial.
Pero por aquí no se oye mucho, a decir verdad..


----------



## Crisidelm

Se oye, se oye...


----------



## betulina

Muy bien, gracias a todos.


----------



## sabrinita85

Mi spiace far un po' da guastafeste , ma _non battere chiodo_ significa essenzialmente "non fare nulla"
Ad esempio, una persona passa vicino ad un cantiere e dice al suo amico: quegli operai non battono chiodo... bella la vita, eh! (=quegli operai non stanno facendo nulla).


----------



## betulina

Ah, grazie, Sabri, questo spiega gli altri contesti in cui l'ho trovato su Google. Grazie.


----------



## Silvia10975

Davvero Sabri?! Giuro che pensavo avesse solo il significato riferito alla relazione uomo/donna! Beh, ho imparato un'altra cosa


----------



## Crisidelm

Sì, il senso generale è "non combinare nulla, non arrivare a concludere alcunché".


----------



## Cristina.

Molto spesso è riferito all'attività sessuale.
L'amica fa finta di non voler interessarsi all'argomento, si obbliga a non fare sesso, a non darla.


----------

